# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Norse Hill Estate??

## heater

I'm looking at lodging options and stumbled upon the guest cottage here. Is anyone familiar with it? Says that Geejam is down the hill, which seems as if it would be nice to be able to walk to. Wondering if there are other cook shops, etc that are within walking distance.

----------

